# DVD/RW Drive Isn't Working



## Tellytubby (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi all,

I've recently replaced the hard drive in my medion computer and have been going through the process of re-installing drivers. Everything's been fine up until my dvd drive. My pioneer drive is only reading cd's or dvd's which are placed in there when the computer starts up. I've fiddle with it for quite a bit and I'm sure it is only reading cds or dvds which are in there before the computer boots.

I've done some searching but have only been able to find advice about switching from pio to dma mode, and the drive seems to be in DMA according to device manager.

I get the feeling it has to do with the way I have the hard drive and dvd drive setup. The computer used to be setup with a sata hard drive and two optical drives on the same ide ribbon. Now the ide ribbon runs from the dvd drive into the new harddrive (ide) and into the motherboard. The dvd drive is set as primary boot device as it was before the new hard drive.

Any advice is much appreciated,

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sharing the IDE channel with a hard disk should not have any effect on the performance of the DVD drive.

If you boot up the system with nothing in the drive, then insert a CD that has data on it, what are the exact symptoms?


----------



## Tellytubby (Oct 21, 2005)

The exact symptoms are: The disc doesn't read, nada, nothing. Under my computer I cannot see the drive, there is nothing under logical drives in everest and I can't see it in device manager. Its like it just isn't even plugged in.

I had it working for a few days which was why I didn't reply, the drive was working fine, read without having something in at boot, but now the problem has just arisen again and I don't know why....

any more info needed I would be happy to provide


----------



## Tellytubby (Oct 21, 2005)

Okay, problem is still hassling me. I was getting away without using the drive but now I'm trying to listen to music and the drive just isn't working. It won't read disks which are in there at boot or which are placed in afterwards. The drive code on the dvr is "DVR-108DB". It came with my medion (aldi) computer. I have tried the drivers from the medion website and they seemed to work for a while, but now the drive isn't doing anything. 

It has power, will open and spins the cd, but the drive is no where to be seen on the computer. I have tried some other drivers but none of them will install, simply returning the message "no available target".

If anyone has a solution I would be most grateful,
Andrew


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, you need no drivers for optical storage with Windows, so I'd stop trying to install drivers.

Since it's not recognized at boot time, it's obviously a hardware or jumpering issue.

When you enter the BIOS, can you check the drives that are detected and see if it sees the DVD? Have you checked the cables to the drive?


----------



## Tellytubby (Oct 21, 2005)

Okay I checked the bios and the drive seems to be there:

Primary IDE Master [PIONEER DVD RW DVR- ]
Primary IDE Slave [ST3250620A]

SATA 1 Master none
SATA 3 Slave none
SATA 2 Master none
SATA 4 Slave none

Drive A none etc....


----------

